
All Human Knowledge - Thorentis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Emijrp/All_Human_Knowledge
======
ktpsns
I wonder about the source of the authors estimate of "all human information".
It sounds pretty small.

For instance, there is a local broadcasting tower nearby which actually has a
Wikipedia page. That's stunning by itself, given it is a boring small tower
from the 1970s with nothing special. But I hardly can imagine that Wikipedia
will ever see the floor plans of this building. Maybe the city/operator will
release them eventually in some kind of open access format, but the Internet
is still bigger then Wikipedia.

